# iść na szaber, na pachtę



## audiolaik

Witam,

Będąc w wieku pacholęcym, wraz z grupą kolegów chodziło się do pobliskich ogrodów czy sadów w celu "smakowania" owoców, oczywiście bez zgody właścicieli. Hasło brzmiało "Idziemy na szaber". Takim zwrotem posługiwałem się mieszkając w Wielkopolsce. Niedawno, podczas rozmowy z osobą z rejonu Kujaw i Pomorza, usłyszałem, że jej odpowiednikiem "pójścia na szaber" jest "iść na pachtę". Czy są Wam znane przytoczone przeze mnie zwroty? Czy może posługiwaliście się (zakładam, że już nikt z forumowiczów nie kradnie jabłek czy wiśni) innymi wyrażeniami określającymi wyżej opisany proceder. 

Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi!

Audiolaik


----------



## BezierCurve

Na Dolnym Śląsku chodziliśmy zwykle _na szaber_. O _pachcie_ nie słyszałem.


----------



## Thomas1

Nigdy nie słyszałem iść na szaber w tym konkretnym znaczeniu. Słyszałem za to prozaiczne iść na jabłka/śliwki/etc. Chociaż nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby ktoś powiedział szabrują jabłka w ..., albo poszli (do ...) szabrować jabłka. W sumie samo wyrażenie jest zrozumiałe w tym kontekście.

Co do  iść na pachtę, podobnie, ale dodam też, że w ogóle słowo pachta jest mi obce. Może to słowo z kaszubskiego?


----------



## Poncjusz Grzybiarz

Mieszkalem na Kujawach pare lat ale nie slyszalem o pachcie. Za to szaber owszem...
Zarowno na Pomorzu [gdzie spedzilem wiekszosc zycia] jak i na Kujawach. 
Do dzisiaj chodze na szaber x) hehehehe


----------



## Madziarre

W rodzinie od strony taty używa się określenia "iść na grandę", a od strony mamy prozaiczne "iść na jabłka/gruszki/wiśnie". Natomiast podane dwa określenia są mi zupełnie obce, choć znam "szabrować" (umiarkowanie często używam tego słowa), ale to raczej w formie "wyszabrowali" i "rozszabrowali". Ale, co ciekawe, zdarza mi się użyć tych określeń w innym kontekście niż wynika ze znaczenia np. jest promocja podkoszulków w supermarkecie i wybieram się tam w celu zakupu, ale po dotarciu na miejsce okazuje się, że prawie wszystko zostało wykupione i zostało tylko kilka sztuk uszkodzonych albo w jakimś wielkim rozmiarze, to skomentowałabym zaistniałą sytuację "no i wszystko wyszabrowali/rozszabrowali" - w sensie wybrali najlepsze.


----------



## PawelBierut

O _pachcie_ nigdy przedtem nie słyszałem. Nie przypominam sobie też czy używaliśmy przy tej okazji zwrotu _iść na szaber_. Na pewno słyszało się _iść na ... _(tu wstaw nazwę owocu) lub chyba częściej _iść na działki_ --> w wiadomym celu.


----------



## mekinking

Pochodzę z woj. kujawsko-pomorskiego i wśród osób które znam funkcjonuje 'pachta', sama jako dziecko chodziłam 'na pachtę'. Natomiast nigdy nie spotkałam się z wyrażeniem 'iść na szaber'. Znane mi jest za to słowo 'szabrownicy'.


----------



## Gżegżółka

Przyznam, że "iść na pachtę" słyszę po raz pierwszy i raczej nie domyśliłbym się co ten zwrot może znaczyć, słyszałem "iść na szaber" ale osobiście nigdy nie używałem tego zwrotu. 
W środowisku, w którym się wychowywałem chodziło się tylko i wyłącznie "na grande"


----------



## majlo

Znane mi sa oba wyrazenia.  Wlasciwie to kolejny zbieg okolicznosci, bo niedawno omawialem te kwestie wsrod znajomych. 

Na Pomorzu chodzi sie "na pachte", a przynajmniej w moim rodzinnym Kwidzynie, bo na przyklad znajomi z Gdanska "preferuja" te druga wersje. Moja zona natomiast, co ciekawe, uzywala jej zdrobnienia - "isc na szaberek".


----------



## Agiii

Pochodzę z Kujaw, ale nie znam przywołanych przez Ciebie zwrotów.


----------



## irae

Pochodzę z górnego śląska i nie wiem czy to słowo ma coś wspólnego z Waszym "szabrem", ale u nas istnieje szaberplac, czyli targ z rupieciami (z nowymi rzeczami też, ale pośledniej jakości).


----------



## Thomas1

Być może znajomość tych zwrotów wiąże się z tym, czy dana osoba szabrowała owoce w czyimś ogródku/sadzie. Ja byłem w takiej sytuacji, że nie musiałem tego robić. 

PS: Irae witaj na forum.


----------



## irae

Hej wszystkim, zapomniałem się na wstępie przywitać


----------



## esatie

Witam,
Inspirujący temat, wyobrażam sobie opracowanie: _Pachta w wieku pacholęcym,_ połączone z badaniami terenowymi. Brzmi całkiem nieźle
Co znaczy_ pachta _dowiedziałam się na Pomorzu; po powrocie na Kujawy w mieście dzieciaki w ogóle nie wiedziały, o co chodzi, może dlatego że w ogóle nie chodziły ani na szaberek, ani na pachtę? 
Co do szaberka - moja siostra twierdzi, że jest bardziej zaawansowany od pachty, obejmuje na przykład zakradanie się do jakiś ruin w poszukiwaniu skarbów.  
A co z pachciarzami z innych części Polski?


----------



## Faycelina

BezierCurve said:


> Na Dolnym Śląsku chodziliśmy zwykle _na szaber_. O _pachcie_ nie słyszałem.


Otóż pozdrawiam brata dolnoślązaka  Chodziłam *na szaber/na szabry.* Nigdy na pachtę...


----------



## marco_2

Hm, mnie jako również Dolnoślązakowi słowo "szaber" kojarzy się tylko z czasami tuż powojennymi, kiedy niektórzy ludzie z centralnej Polski (szabrownicy właśnie) grasowali po poniemieckich mieszkaniach i zabierali z nich wszystko, czym można było później handlować. Stąd "szaberplac" to był plac, na którym te właśnie rzeczy sprzedawano. Współcześnie nikt z moich znajomych tego słowa nie używa, a już na pewno nigdy w odniesieniu do chodzenia na jabłka do cudzego sadu. Słowo "pachta" nie jest mi znane, natomiast z opowiadań starszych ludzi znam określenie "pachciarz" odnoszące się głównie do Żydów, ale też i do innych ludzi, którzy skupowali np. mleko od chłopów i sprzedawali je później po wyższej cenie, czyli znów jest to dla mnie termin historyczny.


----------



## ryba

Turek, wschodnia Wielkopolska (1): _szaber_, _iść na szaber_, _szabrować_, _szabrownik_.

 (1) Mój tato jest z lubuskiego, a mama jest ze szlachty kresowej (Kałusz), choć urodzona na Śląsku i wychowana w Turku, z dłuższymi pobytami na Podhalu, w Pieninach, oboje zaś spędzili od 5 do 6 lat w Poznaniu, więc czasem nie wiem skąd biorę rzeczy które mówię... 



irae said:


> Pochodzę z górnego śląska i nie wiem czy to słowo ma coś wspólnego z Waszym "szabrem", ale u nas istnieje szaberplac, czyli targ z rupieciami (z nowymi rzeczami też, ale pośledniej jakości).


Witaj, Irae!

Tak jak mówi Marco, pewnie te rupiecie pochodziły z szabru (przynajmniej pierwotnie i/bądź w obiegowej opinii).

Słownik WordReference stwierdza, że niemieckie _Schaben_ znaczy po angielsku 'scrape', czyli 'drapać', zaś wg. Googla _Schaber_ to nazwa, którą noszą narzędzia służące do zdrapywania (lakieru, farby, nalotu z języka, kamienia z zębów).

Oto co Deutsch-Polnisch  Wörterbuch mówi na temat słowa _Schaber_:

skrobak {m} Schaber {m}
figiel {m} Schabernack {m}
łobuzerka {f} Schabernack {m}
psikus {m} Schabernack {m}

Moja znajomość języka niemieckiego jest jaka jest, ale ośmielam się wysunąć daleko idący wniosek: jak komuś drapniesz jabłko to to jest szaber, aber wann man einen Apfel schabt, dass ist kein Schaber.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Ja tam chodzilem "na pachte"


----------



## BezierCurve

Ciekawe, jaka jest właściwa etymologia... Do tej pory miałem na ten temat teorię, że hebrajskie "szewer" [שבר] (złamanie, kawałek, ułamek) miało w tym jakiś współudział poprzez jidysz i niemiecki. 

Ale nie byłem w stanie sprawdzić, czy coś takiego faktycznie istniało w jidysz.


----------



## beazzle

Tu gdzie mieszkam, czyli na podkarpaciu jedynym zwrotem w tym kontekście jaki kiedykolwiek słyszałem było "iść na opędy'. Zarówno 'pachta' jak i 'szaber' usłyszałem pierwszy raz dopiero w tym temacie. Hmmm...


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Co do iść na pachtę, podobnie, ale dodam też, że w ogóle słowo pachta jest mi obce. Może to słowo z kaszubskiego?


 
Niemieckie słowo Pacht oznacza dzierżawę. W Polsce, zwłaszcza wschodniej  używane o dzierżawieniu majątków szlacheckich, najczęściej przez Żydów. Dzierżawcę takiego nazywano pachciarzem. Dzierżawca uzyskiwał dochody ze sprzedaży produktów rolnych, i płacił właścicielowi albo stały procent od tych dochodów, albo stałą sumę, zatrzymując nadwyżkę dla siebie. Można było też dzierżawić młyn lub karczmę. Dzierżawiący karczmę był jednak często zwany arendarzem, lub harendarzem. Słowo pochodzi prawdopodobnie z języków germańskich (porównaj angielskie Hire i szwedzkie Hyra).
 
Jako żart przerzucono znaczenie z „dzierżawic” na „kraść”. 
W Toruniu chodziło się kiedyś na „luchtę”


----------



## word_up

w Krakowie chodziło się (i pewnie chodzi) *na grandę*

ale *szaber* jest  zrozumiały, chociaż wyraźnie mniej był popularny ongiś

co innego pachta - .?. to już zupełnie obce.


----------



## ryba

Wprawdzie już się wypowiedziałem (#*17*), ale przyszło mi do głowy, że warto wspomnieć, że jeszcze naturalniej niż _iść na szaber_ brzmi mi _iść na kradziejkę_ i że w moich stronach jest dość oczywiste, że jak ktoś mówi, że idzie na kradziejkę to kradł będzie jabłka lub podobne owoce (i to nie na masową skalę, hahah, ze dwa lub trzy), a nie jakieś inne dobra.

Słyszałem też o chodzeniu na grandę.



Ben Jamin said:


> Dzierżawiący karczmę był jednak często zwany  arendarzem, lub harendarzem. Słowo pochodzi prawdopodobnie z języków  germańskich (porównaj angielskie Hire i szwedzkie Hyra).



A to ciekawe, pewnie te wszystkie słowa mają wspólne indoeuropejskie  pochodzenie, bo np. po hiszpańsku i po katalońsku _arrendar_ znaczy  wynajmować (pokój, mieszkanie, zarówno komuś jak od kogoś).


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Niemieckie słowo Pacht oznacza dzierżawę. W Polsce, zwłaszcza wschodniej  używane o dzierżawieniu majątków szlacheckich, najczęściej przez Żydów. Dzierżawcę takiego nazywano pachciarzem. Dzierżawca uzyskiwał dochody ze sprzedaży produktów rolnych, i płacił właścicielowi albo stały procent od tych dochodów, albo stałą sumę, zatrzymując nadwyżkę dla siebie. Można było też dzierżawić młyn lub karczmę. Dzierżawiący karczmę był jednak często zwany arendarzem, lub harendarzem. Słowo pochodzi prawdopodobnie z języków germańskich (porównaj angielskie Hire i szwedzkie Hyra).
> 
> Jako żart przerzucono znaczenie z „dzierżawic” na „kraść”.
> W Toruniu chodziło się kiedyś na „luchtę”


Dobrze wiedzieć, dziękuję za informację. 


Jeśli chodzi o 'arendę' to przypomina mi to francuskie złożenie 'à rendre' (dosłownie 'do oddania'), oto co mówi na ten temat PWN:
<węg. arenda dzierżawa, czynsz dzierżawny, ze st.-fr. arrende, a rende do oddania (por. fr. rendre oddać, z łac. reddere); do Polski przyszło wraz z urzędnikami dworu Ludwika Węgierskiego>
Słownik wyrazów obcych PWN c Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA

Nie zdziwiłbym się jeśli jest jakieś powiązanie z hiszpańskim 'arrendar'. 

<niem. Pacht, z łac. pactum układ, podatek>
Słownik wyrazów obcych PWN c Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA


----------



## esatie

ryba said:


> Turek, wschodnia Wielkopolska (1): _szaber_, _iść na szaber_, _szabrować_, _szabrownik_.
> 
> (1) Mój tato jest z lubuskiego, a mama jest ze szlachty kresowej (Kałusz), choć urodzona na Śląsku i wychowana w Turku, z dłuższymi pobytami na Podhalu, w Pieninach, oboje zaś spędzili od 5 do 6 lat w Poznaniu, więc czasem nie wiem skąd biorę rzeczy które mówię...
> 
> 
> Witaj, Irae!
> 
> Tak jak mówi Marco, pewnie te rupiecie pochodziły z szabru (przynajmniej pierwotnie i/bądź w obiegowej opinii).
> 
> Słownik WordReference stwierdza, że niemieckie _Schaben_ znaczy po angielsku 'scrape', czyli 'drapać', zaś wg. Googla _Schaber_ to nazwa, którą noszą narzędzia służące do zdrapywania (lakieru, farby, nalotu z języka, kamienia z zębów).
> 
> Oto co Deutsch-Polnisch  Wörterbuch mówi na temat słowa _Schaber_:
> 
> skrobak {m} Schaber {m}
> figiel {m} Schabernack {m}
> łobuzerka {f} Schabernack {m}
> psikus {m} Schabernack {m}
> 
> Moja znajomość języka niemieckiego jest jaka jest, ale ośmielam się wysunąć daleko idący wniosek: jak komuś drapniesz jabłko to to jest szaber, aber wann man einen Apfel schabt, dass ist kein Schaber.




Okazuje się, że coś jest w tym drapaniu chyba jest Nie znam etymologii, ale Skarbnica - _Słownik gwar polskich_ Karłowicza z 1907 mówi, że:

*szaber:* 


mały odłam kamienia, do umocowania większego, przy murowaniu używany
    2. dłuto, żelazo do łamania murów ( w języku złodziejskim).

*szabrować:*


wypełniać szpary zewnętrzne między szychtami
otworzyć, włamać się.


----------



## airys

A na Śląsku, a przynajmniej w Rybniku, dzieci chodzą na rapsa


----------



## Thomas1

Bardzo ciekawy post prof. Jerzego Sierociuka, z Uniwersytetu Adama Mickiewicza (Poznań), w poradni PWN-u, który znalazłem dzięki linkowi w innym wątku: iść na harendę.


----------



## kotzi

Na Górnym Śląsku mówiło się "iść na chaby", znałem też ludzi, którzy mówili w takich sytuacjach "idziemy na grande". Pozdro.


----------



## Trójpodziału

Na Suwalszczyźnie mówi się sic na orendę


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Iść na obciach .., czy to też ma to samo znaczenie ??
Nawet nie pamiętam gdzie to usłyszałem ?


----------



## trusii1

A ja pochodzę z Kujaw, dokładnie Inowrocław i jak byłem dzieckiem, to mówiliśmy: chodzić na golito 🤔 ma to sens, bo się zostawiało po fakcie ogołocone gałęzie drzew 😂


----------



## Ben Jamin

ryba said:


> A to ciekawe, pewnie te wszystkie słowa mają wspólne indoeuropejskie  pochodzenie, bo np. po hiszpańsku i po katalońsku _arrendar_ znaczy  wynajmować (pokój, mieszkanie, zarówno komuś jak od kogoś).


Zarówno w polskim jak i hiszpańskim to pożyczka z germańskiego. W Hiszpanii panowali kiedyś Wizygoci, i zostawili wiele słów po sobie. Tak samo z Lombardami we Italii i Frankami oraz Burgundami we Francji. Do tego na całym tym obszarze roi się od imion germańskich.


----------



## zaffy

W moim otoczeniu działa tylko "iść na grandę".


----------



## Alana15

Madziarre said:


> W rodzinie od strony taty używa się określenia "iść na grandę", a od strony mamy prozaiczne "iść na jabłka/gruszki/wiśnie". Natomiast podane dwa określenia są mi zupełnie obce, choć znam "szabrować" (umiarkowanie często używam tego słowa), ale to raczej w formie "wyszabrowali" i "rozszabrowali". Ale, co ciekawe, zdarza mi się użyć tych określeń w innym kontekście niż wynika ze znaczenia np. jest promocja podkoszulków w supermarkecie i wybieram się tam w celu zakupu, ale po dotarciu na miejsce okazuje się, że prawie wszystko zostało wykupione i zostało tylko kilka sztuk uszkodzonych albo w jakimś wielkim rozmiarze, to skomentowałabym zaistniałą sytuację "no i wszystko wyszabrowali/rozszabrowali" - w sensie wybrali najlepsze.


Właśnie od razu o tym pomyślałam. Zawsze mówiło się 'iść na grandę'.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Iść na szaber, a od tego szabrownik jest mi bliskie, moja Mama, rocznik 31, używała tego wyrażenia w czasie wojny i po, używali tego nawet wśród polonii w Rzeszy.
To słowo chyba pochodzi od słowa niemieckiego.
Mama używała je nie w sensie wojennej kradzieży, lecz jako np. wyjazdu rowerem na wieś w celu wymiany lub zakupu żywności.


----------

